# I’ve never been so excited about mower blades . . .



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Check out these beauties. Oregon G6 with carbide tips.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Mark, 

I can't really see it well..... is the carbide just on the very tip of the cutting edge? I had a welder tell me that he would put carbide granules on my next set of blades for my finish mower if wanted. I'm planning to have him do it.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You can’t see it because it’s all painted over. I assume it’s there though because that’s what the Oregon website stated.

You could easily braze a carbide insert into an existing blade, but you would have to mill a pocket for it to sit in if you want any expectation of it not breaking off. Alternatively, you could get replaceable inserts like they have on indexable milling cutters. That way instead of sharping, you just replace or rotate the insert.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Oregon G6's are the hottest blades going for commercial lawn guys. I'm hearing 300+ hours. For a commercial guy that 6-8 weeks..... For the average homeowner that's 6-8 years. The 1st thing you notice is how much heavier they are than a normal blade.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Agri Supply has them www.agrisupply.com I get all my replacement blades from them, have for years. My issue with carbide tipped blades is, carbide is very prone to impact fracturing so expect a fairly high failure rate as the chance of impact on a spinning blade is very high. Not sure if the increased cost offsets that. me', I'll stick with tempered steel. ASC sells only Oregon blades btw and one of the largest blade producers in the country is near here in Pioneer, Ohio.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> Agri Supply has them www.agrisupply.com I get all my replacement blades from them, have for years. My issue with carbide tipped blades is, carbide is very prone to impact fracturing so expect a fairly high failure rate as the chance of impact on a spinning blade is very high. Not sure if the increased cost offsets that. me', I'll stick with tempered steel. ASC sells only Oregon blades btw and one of the largest blade producers in the country is near here in Pioneer, Ohio.


At end of season, I can get blades from ASC like dirt cheap. Shipping from them is not highway robbery like some places either. I can order 4 blades from ASC+shipping and still be 1/2 price of anyone selling blades in town. 

Likewise, I get my belts from V-belt supply. A win-win with both firms. 

OP Marc, those are very very very SHORT blades next to that hand scoop.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> At end of season, I can get blades from ASC like dirt cheap. Shipping from them is not highway robbery like some places either. I can order 4 blades from ASC+shipping and still be 1/2 price of anyone selling blades in town.
> 
> Likewise, I get my belts from V-belt supply. A win-win with both firms.
> 
> OP Marc, those are very very very SHORT blades next to that hand scoop.


They’re the same length as the OEM. Fortunately, I don’t have to mount the trowel to the mower.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I use their mix and match buy 10 discount. I have an ag exemption on file with them so they never charge me sales tax either. Bought a rake and a tedder from them last year too. With 3 mowers, 2 zero turns and a push one, I go through blades pretty quick and yes they are very reasonable. My Kubota dealer also sells Cub cadet and 3 blades for my 60" Tank from him are 100 bucks. Same blade, same catalog number is 60 bucks, the savings is very appreciable. Our sandy loam eats blades, not the cutting edge, the wear out on the kick up, they actually get thin enough, they fracture in the bend. I get a season out of them and thats it. Very reasonable on prices overall and they sell a ton of tractor parts too.

I'll check out V Belt supply as well.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

marc_hanna said:


> Check out these beauties. Oregon G6 with carbide tips.
> View attachment 73554



I understand your excitement. They come from the Mystical distribution Company, which makes them mystical, right? 😊


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bontai Joe said:


> I understand your excitement. They come from the Mystical distribution Company, which makes them mystical, right? 😊


Says 'Made in China' as well. Even more mystical...


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hahahaha. Those were fireworks. I bought a ridiculous amount for Canada Day.


----------

